# Leyland 384 disguised as a JD 2640



## hillmim7 (Jul 29, 2020)

I recently hound what I thought was a JD 2640 at a metal scrap yard. After performing a compression check I purchased the tractor for $800. My online searches for parts was extremely confusing until I found the Leyland 384 name plate. The tractor runs but no steering, no hydraulics, no clutch. I've replaced the filters except the power steering, I've repaired noticeable clutch problems, drained the water/hydraulic fluid and engine oil. The radiator was empty at purchase. Water was in the hydraulic fluid. I'm trying to understand how the intake heater mounts and works. I purchased one from eBay. I love to restore old tractors, Kubota L235, 3 old Farmalls, Yanmar 2200.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Stephen! Nice score!


----------



## hillmim7 (Jul 29, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

yep indeed!!, even better that the tag is still on the tractor and readable, you will keep us updated as you go along hopefully.


----------



## Ronan Mc Connell (Oct 31, 2020)

hillmim7 said:


> I recently hound what I thought was a JD 2640 at a metal scrap yard. After performing a compression check I purchased the tractor for $800. My online searches for parts was extremely confusing until I found the Leyland 384 name plate. The tractor runs but no steering, no hydraulics, no clutch. I've replaced the filters except the power steering, I've repaired noticeable clutch problems, drained the water/hydraulic fluid and engine oil. The radiator was empty at purchase. Water was in the hydraulic fluid. I'm trying to understand how the intake heater mounts and works. I purchased one from eBay. I love to restore old tractors, Kubota L235, 3 old Farmalls, Yanmar 2200.
> View attachment 59843
> View attachment 59847


Hi new to this forum not sure if this is in the correct section or not but any I'm only after buying a leyland 255 and was wondering if you could help to get the manuel is it possible to get a free one online
Thanks


----------



## hillmim7 (Jul 29, 2020)

I think I ended u.p buying the download somewhere


----------



## Ronan Mc Connell (Oct 31, 2020)

Thanks foe the reply


----------

